# My Submission!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky's best picture. Please vote!

I took this pic after litterally 40 pics. Lucky Shot!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice! I entered a pic, doubt I'll get one vote, lol. My fish might not be the most beautiful, $100 fish, but I still love them and thats what matters.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That is exactly what matters! And what an awesome picture!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

ReyesBetta said:


> Nice! I entered a pic, doubt I'll get one vote, lol. My fish might not be the most beautiful, $100 fish, but I still love them and thats what matters.


i agree. mine are from walmart, so they are mutts, but i don't care. i love them just as much as any fancy aquabid betta!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too, their my pets, and my "children!" <3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys! Your right, it's the betta, not the contest.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

Wait what contest r you entering I thought the august one was over?


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

The September one lol...


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i agree! mine are all "mutts" as well because they are from petco and petsmart...but i love them no matter what! plus its ok...i have never gotten one vote in all the time i have submitted a picture..but my bettas are pretty all by themselves  yours is very pretty! i love the pose to!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Same, mine are mutts that would be laughed at at a convention. But I love them.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

How do I enter the september one?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww, he is so cute!! 
Great shot. ^_^

Cutar - If you click on bettafish.com at the top, you will see on the right top side a picture of augusts winner and below it will say something like do you want to enter.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Y'all are awesome! Thanks!


----------

